# Aнгло-русский + русско-английский словарь.

## spijon

Посоветуйте хороший англо-русский + русско-англицкий словарь. И по взможности как устанавливать.

Заголовок исправлен модератором - неверная кодировка

----------

## Zoltan

Я пользуюсь phpMyLingvo, как его устанавливать хорошо описано здесь.

А еще в gentoo есть stardict, с его сайта вроде можно скачать много всяких словарей для него.

----------

## svyatogor

Stardict - классный соварь. Переводит буффер по нажатию горячей клавиши, а так тихо мирно висит в трее.  Зa списком словарей и самой прогой орщаться к emerge -s starditct.

----------

## Urs

Я пользуюсь kdict + dictd.

(у меня по F12 переводит выделенное слово, спасибо DCOP)

И для сложных вещей Lingvo из-под Wine

 :Smile: 

P.S. Словари для dictd можно найти на http://www.mova.org/~cheusov/dict/

----------

## Zoltan

KDict не работает через http proxy, а для меня это необходимо.

----------

## spijon

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> Stardict - классный соварь. Переводит буффер по нажатию горячей клавиши, а так тихо мирно висит в трее.  Зa списком словарей и самой прогой орщаться к emerge -s starditct.

 

Скачал я словарь stardict-dictd_www.mova.org_slovnyk_en-ru-2.4.2 , а куда его теперь положить?

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KDict не работает через http proxy, а для меня это необходимо.
> 
> 

 

Мне хватает, запущенного локально, dictd со словарями,

туда не нужно соединяться через http proxy  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoltan

А, не знал что kdict может работать локально, я почему-то думал что он на какой-то вебсайт лезет. На да поздно уже, моими phpMyLingvo словарями на работе пользуюсь не только я один, только попробую перегрузиться, как сразу приходят, что такое, куда словари дел?  :Smile: 

Еще что мне нравится в phpMyLingvo, поскольку интерфейс через браузер, все символы типа транскрипции и буквы всяких западноевропейских языков отображаются правильно, поскольку они html entity.

----------

## spijon

 *spijon wrote:*   

>  *svyatogor wrote:*   Stardict - классный соварь. Переводит буффер по нажатию горячей клавиши, а так тихо мирно висит в трее.  Зa списком словарей и самой прогой орщаться к emerge -s starditct. 
> 
> Скачал я словарь stardict-dictd_www.mova.org_slovnyk_en-ru-2.4.2 , а куда его теперь положить?

 

Хотел бы ещё раз спросить.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Я пользуюсь dictd'ом. Но к сожалению есть некоторые проблемы, так как словари хорошие (а они действительно хорошие, чего только стоит словарь Мюллера, стардикты отдыхают просто) все в UTF8. Словари можно взять тут http://www.mova.org/~cheusov/dict/, а тут лежит небольшой врапер для перевода UTF8 = > KOI8-R http://www.mova.org/~cheusov/

А еще рекомендую взглянуть на неплохой переводчик (не словарь) http://prawda.newmail.ru/

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> стардикты отдыхают просто
> 
> 

 

http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.mova.org.php

http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.freedict.de.php

 :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Скачал я словарь stardict-dictd_www.mova.org_slovnyk_en-ru-2.4.2 , а куда его теперь положить?
> 
> Хотел бы ещё раз спросить.
> ...

 

если верить /usr/portage/eclass/stardict.eclass, то наверное в /usr/share/stardict/dic

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Urs wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> стардикты отдыхают просто
> 
>  
> ...

 

Так то что они прикручиваемы к стардикту известно. Но суть в том, что они от dictd исходно :]

Мелочь, а все равно приятно

----------

## spijon

 *Quote:*   

> если верить /usr/portage/eclass/stardict.eclass, то наверное в /usr/share/stardict/dic 

 

Неа, ничего  :Sad:  Я и распакованый и запакованый ложил - всё пишет что словари не загружены  :Confused: 

----------

## Urs

http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php

Здесь написано, что:

To install these tarball dictionaries, do this: 	

tar -xjvf a.tar.bz2

mv a /usr/share/stardict/dic

Т.е. нужно распаковать и целый каталог переместить в /usr/share/stardict/dic

И что, так не работает? Тогда странно.

Попробуй тогда поставить какой-нибудь словарь, который есть в portage

и посмотри куда он поставится и как это выглядит

----------

